# Hymer B544 Access to fridge flue jets



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

I'm having problems with my fridge (Electrolux RM6401(L)) working on gas. It's fine on 12v/240v. I'm guessing that as it's 7 years old the flue jets probably want cleaning.

Can anyone help with the best way to access the flue jets please?

Is it through the bottom vent which I think maybe behind the rear bumper

Thanks Trevor


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Trevor,

Do you mean the flue? Or the jet? (Be careful with this)

The burner tube is good 

Are you comfortable working safely on gas appliances?

Dave


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

Hi, recently had excately the same problem, was going to just get a new jet but got a complete burner from www.leisurespares.co.uk, was going to fit it myself but as the fridge will be running all night at times i decided to get a qualified local guy to do it, it only took him 20 min to fit but on the back of my hymer there is a hatch cut out to access the burner for the fridge. I think if the hatch wasnt there i would have had to take fridge out. Mine is a 93 model with rear kitchen. Fridge starts and runs perfectlly now.


----------



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave, thanks for reply. It's the burner jets that I need to access.
The manual says there's 2 vent grills on the outside of the van. The top one is there and is for the flue but I can't see the lower one, which looks like it's where the bumper is. Is it likely to be there needing the bumper to be removed?

On the safety side, I was only planning to check it out visually and maybe get the hoover on it! Like Pro Sun I'll get a professional to install a new burner if it's needed


----------



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

Pro Sun? Where did that come from? Sorry Sno Fun....


----------



## 111540 (Apr 21, 2008)

Trev and Shiela

Have a look at my recent post regarding my RM 275 fridge for some photos of how to access the burner assembly on my Hymer Camp 55. Probably the same on your van.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

*Access to bottom vent - Hymer B544 follow up*

Thanks for the help guys.

Took advice and tried taking out fridge (unsuccessfully) so reverted to Plan B and me'n'er had the back bumper off - easy if there's 2 of you. Then easy access to the bottom vent, a quick suck with the hoover, a polish of the thermocouple and .... dah dah a lovely big yellow flame.

Bit tricky putting bumper fixing screws in same holes but otherwise ok.

Would definitely try that again before calling in the big guns

Trev

PS printed out Swampys pictures and they were very helpful ta


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Access to bottom vent - Hymer B544 follow up*



trevandsheila said:


> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> Then easy access to the bottom vent, a quick suck with the hoover, a polish of the thermocouple and .... dah dah a lovely big yellow flame.


I am not an expert but I think that if the flame is not *blue* you have a problem which could be serious.

Harvey


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

That was my reaction too.

Harry


----------



## metz (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi, If you've got a yellow flame after you've cleaned it you need to get the fridge serviced properly. dangerous practie to use it in that condition.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Nae kiddin - the yellow is a NO-NO.


----------



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

Sorry - you're all absolutly right and on checking with the Oracle (she who is not colour blind) it was a nice BLUE flame - thanks for comments

Very foolish Trev


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Just bumping this up - how do you take the bumper off?

We have a B544 (2002) and have just had a failed service on the fridge because there was no sign of the lower vent, and an investigate with a scope down from the top vent didn't show any sign of a bottom vent.

All very puzzling as the manual for the RM 6401 (L) says there should be a bottom vent and the fridge service guy said that there should always be a vent.

The rear bumper is split in the middle, but there are no obvious fixings and I am reluctant to just start prising trim off looking for screws.

The service guy did try to take the fridge out, but it was a very tight fit and wouldn't move.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Can't help with the Hymer question.
When you say he couldn't get the fridge out did he remove the screws accessed from inside the fridge? normally they are covered up after installation by some plastic plugs the same colour, normally located just inside the door opening both sides.


I doubt that there is no vent at all, some early UK built vans had a through the floor vent rather than a through the wall, maybe that is where yours is.


.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Can't help with the Hymer question.
> When you say he couldn't get the fridge out did he remove the screws accessed from inside the fridge? normally they are covered up after installation by some plastic plugs the same colour, normally located just inside the door opening both sides.
> 
> I doubt that there is no vent at all, some early UK built vans had a through the floor vent rather than a through the wall, maybe that is where yours is.
> ...


Another thread suggests that the lower vent is behind the rear "bumper" which is really just a flimsy plastic moulding. The B544 has a double floor and so even if there were a vent between the floors access for servicing would be next to impossible.

The four screws were removed, a paint scraper was eased all round the outside front edge of the fridge to confirm that there were no more obvious screws. The fit was incredibly tight - couldn't get a paint scraper in both sides at the same time at the bottom.
The use of paint scrapers is interesting - they are inserted at the point where the screw holes from the inside of the fridge go into the wooden surround. This prevents any "waste" from the screw holes damaging the outside of the fridge when it is withdrawn. Two vans were serviced in one visit - and in the other one the paint scrapers fitted easily and the fridge slid out easily. So this tight fit may be a Hymer thing.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Without detaching the pipework going to the burner I would think it would be almost impossible to remove the fridge as it is a solid connection. This is accessed via the lower vent which is obviously a problem for you on your van as you can't locate it. Hopefully somebody who has the same model as your van will confirm where the vent is.


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

The gas pipe connects to the top of the fridge, and is accessible through the top vent.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

LittleGreyCat said:


> Another thread suggests that the lower vent is behind the rear "bumper" which is really just a flimsy plastic moulding. The B544 has a double floor and so even if there were a vent between the floors access for servicing would be next to impossible.
> 
> The four screws were removed, a paint scraper was eased all round the outside front edge of the fridge to confirm that there were no more obvious screws. The fit was incredibly tight - couldn't get a paint scraper in both sides at the same time at the bottom.
> The use of paint scrapers is interesting - they are inserted at the point where the screw holes from the inside of the fridge go into the wooden surround. This prevents any "waste" from the screw holes damaging the outside of the fridge when it is withdrawn. Two vans were serviced in one visit - and in the other one the paint scrapers fitted easily and the fridge slid out easily. So this tight fit may be a Hymer thing.


As mentioned I'm not a Hymer person so wasn't aware your model was on Alko chassis.

On one of my previous vans, a Frankia, I needed to remove the fridge, with the screws removed it still felt and seemed to be fixed in place, it was not till in desperation I got quite physical with the unit by pushing in at top and using rigid scraper/spatula at the bottom I managed to get it to rock, after which I managed to see- saw the fridge out; it took a while and a lot of effort, so maybe persevere.

.


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

Hi I can confirm that the bottom grill is behind the bumper, as I had mine off yesterday because my fridge is not working on gas, the temperature here in Greece is up to 40c, if a one piece bumper there are on mine 13 screws, be care of the two small ones at the bottom of the bumper
I cleaned the burner but it did not cure the fault, any advise will be welcome
Thanks Smiler


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Smiler, I had my burner out last year as it was barely working when we were in Spain. It's an easy job to remove if you feel confident enough to tackle a gas connection. Before you remove anything take a photograph of the assembly to ensure that it all goes back in the correct position. You need a couple of small open ended spanners and a cross head screwdriver and only basic skills to get it all apart.
I had a rust build up in the burner section (van is 11 years old and had stood unused for 18 months prior to us buying it) which restricted the gas flow and stopped the fridge from reaching a decent temperature. The jet in the burner has a square hole in it so don't force a needle or the like into the jet thinking that it is partially blocked. I couldn't fix the problem, succeeding only in getting the freezer box up to a decent enough temperature to keep the milk etc in. Obviously if you take it apart use soapy water or a gas leak detection spray once you have reassembled.
I was fortunate and found a guy who was able to sort it out. He removed the burner and tried to clean it out with a narrow round file but the rust was to well established so I had to have the unit replaced. New burner and jet was 45 euros plus his labour, it took him about 30 minutes because the flu was red hot and needed to cool. 
Good luck.


----------

